# Eclipse Visual Editor



## mxm (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse. 
Ich habe zur Entwicklung meiner Oberflächen stets den Visual Editor benutzt. 
Seit kurzem stürzt der aber immer wieder ab mit dem Fehlerfenster. (ohne das generierte Fenster anzuzeigen)


```
Beim Versuch die neue Datei im Editor festzulegen, ist ein Fehler aufgetreten 
Ursachen:
java.lang.NullPointerException
```

Ich wüsst gerne, ob man irgendwie mehr über die möglichen Ursachen.

Dank im voraus,
mxm


----------



## silentwater79 (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

währe auch für einen Tip dankbar. habe genau das selbe Problem.

Vielen Danke,
silentwater79


----------



## mxm (17. August 2007)

Ich habe das Projekt nochmal neu erstellt und dann hat es wieder funktioniert.
Ich denke ich hatte mir irgendwie den Code zerschossen.

mxm


----------

